# Does a 2 year old understand what I love you means?



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

DS, who just turned 2 a few weeks ago will tell us he loves us out of the blue. I picked him up from the sitter yesterday and as we were driving home, he said Mom, I said what? and he said I love you! It was too cute. I'm just wondering if he actually understands what it means. What do you think?


----------



## KarmaJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

YES!! I totally believe my dd understood it at 2.


----------



## Melaine (May 17, 2008)

I definitely think he understands...
I believe my 22 month old twins understand I love you. They haven't learned to say it back but I know they've heard it enough and seen how much Daddy and I love them. So sweet he said it to you!! What a great feeling that must be.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes, I think so







:


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

My son definitely understands it and he turns 2 in 3 weeks!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My DD TOTALLY gets what it means, if I say it or if I make the signs for it she gives me a big hug







:. It is the sweetest thing. She now even says it to us, she said it to my mom the other day and G-ma got all teary eyed, it is so sweet.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD is 23 months and I'm pretty sure she gets it.

I was talking to my mom, and I put it on speaker phone and said "DD, it's Grandma!" and DD looks right at the phone, big smile, and said "Love you, Grandma!" I didn't prompt her to say that, she just said it. Melted Grandma's heart, that's for sure!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm sure he understands it in a way that he knows it's something you say to someone you care about. Not like the deeper meaning of what love really is.







When we're going to bed at night, Ilana will look at me and say 'wuv oo', she's 21 mos. She knows it's something you say when you at least like the person you're with. lol


----------



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

I really do think he understands because last night he woke up crying at 3:30am, which is strange because he's been sleeping through the night for a while now. So I went to see him and he drank some water and then he wanted me to sleep on the bed in his room (he's still in the crib) so I said ok, I'm just going to get my pillow. When I got back and lied down he said I love you mom, good night.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Absolutely. I believe a newborn understands it. There's a look in your eye, a softening of your features, a way you speak & touch when you say I love you that is universal. Baby doesn't need to speak your language to understand what I love you means.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I am certain my 14 month old knows what it means. Of course the exact words may not make total sense to her yet but the feeling and meaning with which it is said certainly does not escape her and I know that she knows what we mean. It is more of a feeling, not a knowing, yk?


----------



## CEVmommy (Jul 11, 2008)

I think so. My dd is 27 months and she says "love you!" frequently to us. Yesterday when we left daycare, she was even in the back seat saying "Bye bye Pat (her daycare provider), Love you Pat".


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

I think they understand. My 31-month-old says "Daddy loves Mummy, Daddy bought Mummy a ring in the shop".


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I tell my DSs that I love them every day and multiple times at that. My 26mo has never responded or given any indication that he knows what I'm talking about. I don't think he has a clue.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ks Mama* 
Absolutely. I believe a newborn understands it. There's a look in your eye, a softening of your features, a way you speak & touch when you say I love you that is universal. Baby doesn't need to speak your language to understand what I love you means.










I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

I think my 29 month old dd knows what "I love you" means and has also been saying it for a long time. She will usually follow it with a hug or a kiss.


----------

